# Transférer des achats iPod à iPad



## Kayluna (11 Janvier 2015)

Salut!
j'ai enfin acheté mon iPad mais j'ai un problème. J'ai cherché sur le net et sur des forums mais je n'ai pas eu la réponse.

J'ai deux applications que j'utilise beaucoup, Duel Quiz et Candy Crush. J'ai transférer les achats de mon iPod sur mon mac mais quand je les installe sur mon iPad, j'ai la version standard de Duel Quiz et je suis au niveau 1 dans Candy Crush. J'ai essayé avec iCloud et le partage familial mais rien 

Est-il possible d'obtenir les achats sur mon iPad?

J'espère que vous avez compris.

Merci,

Kay'


----------



## Mac2A (11 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

quand tu dis que tu as transféré les achats de ton ipod sur ton mac, as-tu fait une sauvegarde de ton ipod par iTunes?
 je suivrai ce tuto là à ta place; *Vous pouvez utiliser iCloud ou iTunes pour transférer du contenu dun iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch vers un autre appareil.*
http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT2109

*RUBRIQUE itunes:*
Utilisation diTunes
Si vous ne disposez pas dun compte iCloud, ou souhaitez uniquement conserver une sauvegarde des données de votre ordinateur, vous pouvez utiliser iTunes pour sauvegarder et transférer du contenu sur votre appareil.

ATTENTION TOUTEFOIS A L'IOS DE CHAQUE APPAREIL; les deux appareils doivent être sous le même IOS! et tu dois avoir la dernière version d'itunes.

Sauvegarde et transfert
Commencez par sauvegarder les données de votre ancien appareil à laide diTunes. 

Restauration de la sauvegarde
Lorsque vous êtes invité à configurer votre appareil, sélectionnez Restaurer à partir de la sauvegarde iTunes.






il faut choisir: *Restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde d'itunes*

Connexion à iTunes
Connectez votre nouvel appareil à iTunes, à laide du même ordinateur que celui sur lequel vous avez sauvegardé les données de votre appareil actuel. iTunes vous propose de procéder à une restauration à partir de la sauvegarde ou de configurer votre appareil comme nouvel appareil. Sélectionnez la sauvegarde de votre ancien appareil et choisissez Continuer.

Si la barre de progression affichée dans iTunes sinterrompt, patientez jusquà la fin de la restauration.

Personnellement je ne l'ai jamais fait d'ipod à ipad mais cela fonctionne pour le contenu des applications d'iphone à iphone; je procèderai de cette manière.

Le problème d'icloud c'est que cela sauvegarde que 5 Go gratuitement et ne sauvegarde pas le contenu des applications qui ne sont pas natives.

Voilà tiens nous au courant et bon courage

cordialement


----------



## Kayluna (11 Janvier 2015)

Coucou,
merci de ta réponse. Grâce à toi, j'ai pu récupérer Duel Quiz Premium et quelques applications que j'avais oublié 

Encore merci!


----------



## Mac2A (11 Janvier 2015)

Content pour toi !!!

si c'est résolu, Tu peux marquer la discussion résolue en haut dans "outils de la discussion"

http://forums.macg.co/faq.php?do=search&q=r%E9solu&match=all&titlesonly=0
Tu fais la demande à *gwen*


----------

